# corsair h50



## Napoleon (28. August 2011)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem kuehler ? Ist er gut ? Meine CPU : Intel core 2 Duo e6850


----------



## <BaSh> (28. August 2011)

Suchfunktion benutzen?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...1389-kompaktkuehlung-corsair-h50-im-test.html


----------



## Takei Naodar (28. August 2011)

ich hatte eher an diesen link hier gedacht

Offizielle PCGHX-Wasserkühlungstests


----------

